# Sunfire's Desert Fox CGC



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray, hooray!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good boy, Brady! Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure only the first of many! Great job Brady!
I can't believe he's already 9 months old. Wow.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*:appl:**:appl:**:appl:

Congratulations....great news
*


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats, better than my nine month old( although in fairness to her she has a UKC Ch in very minimal showing )... You must be having fun!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite a day for the Sunrise household. Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to the baby dog! Way to go.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and Brady!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Brady! Congrats.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good job Brady!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Brady!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats Brady! I still want to do with Lilly but not sure if she could pass the greeting parts. Are you allowed to tell them to sit or stay when greeting a person or dog?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  yes, you can talk to them the entire time and cue them to sit, stand, down and stay whichever you are most comfortable with. I was caught a bit by surprise because until yesterday Brady has never been downed from a sit and that was one of the tests - he thought about it and figured down must still be down LOL Actually a friend had been playing games with him under the tent shortly before the test and had done sit to down as well 



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Congrats Brady! I still want to do with Lilly but not sure if she could pass the greeting parts. Are you allowed to tell them to sit or stay when greeting a person or dog?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well maybe we can do it..will have to do some trial runs first.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Brady on a job well done!!! We're getting ready to try it, in about a week and a half. My big concern is those greetings. Looking back now, I think I should have focused a lot more on socialization from the get go. We go to classes every week, and work daily on obedience, but I should have included frequent situations where she meets new people. If we don't get it, it'll be anther good learning experience. I'm looking forward to it either way


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was a bit surprised Brady wanted to visit - usually he doesn't care much for other people but the evaluator was bending towards him with her hands outstretched so I think he thought it was an invitation - a quick sit cue saved the day


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job Brady!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woot woot! That first title is so special!


----------

